# F-350 Loaded pictures. Seriously.



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok, let me start by saying this. Dean, awesome looking truck, I know you just as well as anyone on this board, and I know you are a hard worker, and we just do what we have to, to be able to get by. Is your truck over loaded? Probably. Do I care? Absolutely not. Should I? No. THIS THREAD IS NOT ABOUT BASHING OTHERS EQUIPMENT. 

Everyone wonders why, I, and everyone else never wants to post an pictures of their equipment, I did last year, and still got bashed about the headlights on my new plow, and so on and so fourth. 

I am NOT saying that all of you that are listing off the GVWR weights, and how much he is over loaded by are wrong, no I am not, I am just saying this is absolutely not the place for it. I am not going to be immature and tell everyone to "grow up" and any of that, BUT, I will say, everyone needs to use a little more common sense, come on, this site is here for us to be able to give others credit, and get ideas from others, to better our business', not to hate, and bash anyone. The other thread was getting to long, so here it is. Just my $.02, and my opinion.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

11,100gvw


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Spool it up;1570183 said:


> 11,100gvw


What year is that


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice looking truck! so what if its overloaded I over load my truck and a lot more members do the same.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Must've overloaded that truck so much with salt that it all spilled out and now you're going back plowing it into piles? If not what's that stuff you're pushing with the plow?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Raymond S.;1570207 said:


> Must've overloaded that truck so much with salt that it all spilled out and now you're going back plowing it into piles? If not what's that stuff you're pushing with the plow?


It's all the left over filling that they couldn't get into the twinkies before they shut down. Cuz it sure isn't that white fluffy stuff that come from the sky, They called that stuff extinct on the news this morning.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is a pic of my side walk unit. We put a few extra bags of salt in the back, so technically it's a bit over loaded. But it handles it well...


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

:laughing:


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

BOSSMAN21;1570181 said:


> I am NOT saying that all of you that are listing off the GVWR weights, and how much he is over loaded by are wrong, no I am not, I am just saying this is absolutely not the place for it. I am not going to be immature and tell everyone to "grow up" and any of that, BUT, I will say, everyone needs to use a little more common sense, come on, this site is here for us to be able to give others credit, and get ideas from others, to better our business', not to hate, and bash anyone. The other thread was getting to long, so here it is. Just my $.02, and my opinion.


Disagree.

This is a forum of professionals that discuss the aspects of business. This is not a club to sit around, knock a couple back and tell tall tales of your last hunting trip.

There is lack of accountability when it comes to our industry and to point out to our industry that being grossly over-loaded and putting people at risk is more of a point of business ethics and helping to protect the communities we serve.

If it takes demeaning someone or using harsh language to get the point across, then so be it. Sometimes that's what it takes to drive a point home and change the line of thinking some of these individuals posses.

Driving a truck grossly over loaded and not licensed correctly is no different than carrying a loaded gun, in the open, without the proper license to do so.

.......................


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

White Gardens;1570297 said:


> Disagree.
> 
> This is a forum of professionals that discuss the aspects of business. This is not a club to sit around, knock a couple back and tell tall tales of your last hunting trip.
> 
> ...


So..... How much does your one ton weigh when your fully loaded?


----------



## geoford (Jan 3, 2013)

I think my f-250 is considered overloaded


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

geoford;1570315 said:


> I think my f-250 is considered overloaded


Well if your 250 isn't your trailer probably is. Nice job on the overload. (Pat, pat)

LOL!


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

allseasons87;1570196 said:


> What year is that


From the looks, it's going to be anywhere from an '05 - '07

Just my .02¢


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Im going check mine on some scales Load it with out salt see how lbs it is


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Got this off the tag on my friends Salt dog

Salt course 950 lbs cubic yd
Salt wet 1215 lbs cubic yd
Sand 2565 lbs cubic yd
Sand wet 3240 lbs cubic yd

Not sure how accurate it is. I guess it depends how wet it really is.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Any of my late model Super Duty trucks are pushing the GVW limits at 8800 empty on a state certified scale!

Regular cab w PSD
8.5 Pro Plus
2000SHPE Salt Dog
Full tank of fuel
Portable tool box plus plow parts
150# of walkway ice melt and two shovels 
My dead ass

Just my .02¢


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

allseasons87;1570196 said:


> What year is that


05-07

The grill and bumper is the dead giveaway.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Triton2286;1570382 said:


> 05-07
> 
> The grill and bumper is the dead giveaway.


ECHO ECHo ECho Echo echo lol


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Triton2286;1570256 said:


> It's all the left over filling that they couldn't get into the twinkies before they shut down. Cuz it sure isn't that white fluffy stuff that come from the sky, They called that stuff extinct on the news this morning.


Now THAT would be worth getting out of bed for!


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

ducaticorse;1570261 said:


> Here is a pic of my side walk unit. We put a few extra bags of salt in the back, so technically it's a bit over loaded. But it handles it well...


You get really good traction.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

White Gardens;1570297 said:


> Disagree.
> 
> This is a forum of professionals that discuss the aspects of business. This is not a club to sit around, knock a couple back and tell tall tales of your last hunting trip.
> 
> ...


I see where you're coming from with your concern, but last time I checked there are people who are paid to watch CMV's for safety violations


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I win! LMAO


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's my 05 doing what she does best:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's my 04 SRW sporting an 8611 full size










Doesn't look too heave but the ol DT weighed about 12k dry before I stripped her down.










Hard to believe I'm sure, but it weighed 15,860 in this pic, with me and a passenger. I'm 160, he's about 215. I had the weigh ticket around here somewhere. It was roughly 3to in the hopper alone.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

quigleysiding;1570305 said:


> So..... How much does your one ton weigh when your fully loaded?


16k. The truck is a shade over 15k gvwr. State issues plates to the higher level if you are within 1000 lbs, so they issue 16k plates for my truck.

I said it in the last thread and I'll say it again. I'm no saint and have been over by 1-500lbs after loading. My comments are directed to drivers with severely over loaded 1/2-1 ton trucks.

Again, I'm talking gross negligence.

Also, my truck weighs just a shade over 9k empty, not equipment, which gives me close to 3.5 tons of huling capacity.

My truck weighs a shade over 10k with plow and spreader, giving me a shade under 3 ton capacity in the winter.
....


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Id say the worst i was at was during a blizzard that hit 2 years ago. I had a v box full of frozen salt, trailer and skid steer with plow and bucket. Not to mention the plow on the front of my truck. Is it an everyday thing? Heck no. Honestly didnt have a choice. And it handled it suprisingly easily.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Ultimate, how do you like the Snowex Vbox? Is that an 8500?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Yes. Great salter. Very simple dependable bulk spreader. Just expensive.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

White Gardens;1570297 said:


> Disagree.
> 
> This is a forum of professionals that discuss the aspects of business. This is not a club to sit around, knock a couple back and tell tall tales of your last hunting trip.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you actually went back and looked at the thread he is talking about or you are just generally speaking, but the truck was not grossly overloaded. I will weigh it as soon as I get a chance, but I'd say it's 500-1000lb over the GVW. It is not over what the truck is legally registered for though.

I completely agree with you though that our industry has a definitely lack of accountability.


----------



## Slushpuppy (Jan 20, 2007)

one of my favorites.... on a srw none the less. LOL not my truck


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

got-h2o;1570472 said:


> I win! LMAO


You call that a trailer

Here is mine 38ft GN its 8800lbs empty 
Hauling my 7740 ford 10k lbs
99 F350 ext cab short bed


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Antlerart06;1570688 said:


> You call that a trailer


LOL nice. And that was my point, it's too big for the trailer, not the opposite hahahahaha


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

JRS Landscaping;1570680 said:


> one of my favorites.... on a srw none the less. LOL not my truck


That's crazy, I hope he has some good trailer brakes!!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

h20 where did you get a 3 place trailer with 2 non dually axles? ive never seen that whats its gvw? what do you do with it are you a transporter or is that for buying/selling?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Im a buyer through my buddie and transport a lot of his cars. He had a 3 axle one and sold it bc we rarely used it anymore. Then someone offered this one up and we couldnt pass it up for the price. Its only rated 14k on torsions. It definetly needs another axle, although I typically don't haul loads like that on it. Its pretty stout being all tubing though.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

JRS Landscaping;1570680 said:


> one of my favorites.... on a srw none the less. LOL not my truck


Triple axle, dually wheels....that trailer will handle that dozer no problem. The truck on the other hand, well.....


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

When im not plowing snow and sanding/salting I run an auto transport company.....


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

97f250Heavyduty;1571744 said:


> When im not plowing snow and sanding/salting I run an auto transport company.....


I have officially seen it all.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

hes gonna get a ticket theres no yellow flag on the back of that car


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

ducaticorse;1571750 said:


> I have officially seen it all.


Agreed. I can die now.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey! That's not an F350! Hahahahahaha


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Just loaded up my k3500 pick-up, did i do good?


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

Throw some airbags in the back and you'll be fine.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Those air bags will go a long way to improving the brakes and stopping ability.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

That's what the light bar is for... GET OUT OF THE WAY!!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Timbrens anyone??


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I'd put some sides on the v-box and you could easily get another yard in there...Thumbs Up


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

ducaticorse;1570261 said:


> Here is a pic of my side walk unit. We put a few extra bags of salt in the back, so technically it's a bit over loaded. But it handles it well...


Thats Funny :laughing:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

SnowMatt13;1573467 said:


> I'd put some sides on the v-box and you could easily get another yard in there...Thumbs Up


I might as well, it cant get any lower right??? It was allready riding on the bump stops.


----------



## Steve8511 (Nov 28, 2011)

overloaded? Seems legit..


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

That looks legit. I'm sure it's registered as an RV and not a commercial vehicle so it skirts around almost all of the DOT laws


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

THEGOLDPRO;1572308 said:


> Just loaded up my k3500 pick-up, did i do good?


just put a heavy plow (810 or 8611) on the front to level her out....she is doing great so far.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Steve8511;1574652 said:


> overloaded? Seems legit..


Ahhh that would be perfect for my auto transport company with a 5th wheel car trailer! 

That picture I posted earlier with the car in the back I got off the internet.:laughing:


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowMatt13;1573467 said:


> I'd put some sides on the v-box and you could easily get another yard in there...Thumbs Up


That trucks needs some help on the rear


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

wow,

and all these years, I never knew that I was supposed to trailer a RV with a block of wood. How stupid of me...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Antlerart06;1575044 said:


> That trucks needs some help on the rear


Looks fine to me??


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1572308 said:


> Just loaded up my k3500 pick-up, did i do good?


Tell the BIG guy on the back to get off and you'll be just fine...LOLThumbs Up


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

..........................


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully this works or I'll repost in the AM.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

plowguy43;1575833 said:


> Hopefully this works or I'll repost in the AM.


brilliant


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

vlc;1573421 said:


> That's what the light bar is for... GET OUT OF THE WAY!!


Should have gotten a Dodge, they have instructions for all drivers around printed on the front and rear.



Dogplow Dodge;1575106 said:


> wow,
> 
> and all these years, I never knew that I was supposed to trailer a RV with a block of wood. How stupid of me...


It's legal as long as you make sure you've got a good tenon at the end of the block to hook it into the hitch.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

randomb0b123;1575971 said:


> brilliant


I was just testing what the commericals kept talking about.

Best part was it towed it for 2 1/2 hours and I past about 4 state police. HA!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

plowguy43;1576451 said:


> I was just testing what the commericals kept talking about.
> 
> Best part was it towed it for 2 1/2 hours and I past about 4 state police. HA!


is that how long the trans/rear end lasted?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL,

I have to give that Toy props, It was the 4.6/6 speed and it towed surprisingly well. Trans and Engine temps never rose above normal, it downshifted to help braking, etc. It obviously bottomed out a bunch but never really complained at all. 

And the Brakes were excellent. The trailer had brakes but the truck wasn't wired for the, so it all was put on the truck and it stopped very fast without any fade.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

If you have some free time to look at the pinnacle of human stupidty when it comes to overloaded trucks, then check out a few hundred pages of this:

http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/tow-rigs-trailers/376271-big-dumb-loads-post-your-pics.html

It always entertains me when I have free time.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Not sure what I find more hilarious about this thread the people who are breaking the law and have a dumb excuse as to why its ok for them to do it or the ones who are bragging about breaking the law.

Don't ***** about high insurance premiums, this thread is a good example of why they are so high.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I found this in that thread...WHEEEEEE


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

fords.....hard to see but its a dually.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

NEUSWEDE;1577552 said:


> Not sure what I find more hilarious about this thread the people who are breaking the law and have a dumb excuse as to why its ok for them to do it or the ones who are bragging about breaking the law.
> 
> Don't ***** about high insurance premiums, this thread is a good example of why they are so high.


Nah the funniest part is the squares crying about how wrong it is.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol..................


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

2006Sierra1500;1577614 said:


> I found this in that thread...WHEEEEEE


Now that in hilarious! That belongs on one of those shows on True TV!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

plowguy43;1576451 said:


> I was just testing what the commericals kept talking about.
> 
> Best part was it towed it for 2 1/2 hours and I past about 4 state police. HA!


Why didn't you back the dodge up about 3'? Would have really helped the weight distribution.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Mark13;1579809 said:


> Why didn't you back the dodge up about 3'? Would have really helped the weight distribution.


was just going to ask the same thing.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Because it can tow the space shuttle that's why


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

got-h2o;1579753 said:


> Nah the funniest part is the squares crying about how wrong it is.


The saddest part is when you and others grow-up and find out that we knew what we are talking about.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

plowguy43;1579888 said:


> Because it can tow the space shuttle that's why


There was no tongue weight in the space shuttle commercial, it was on a closed road, and they were going about 2mph. Nothing from that commercial applies to your situation.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

got-h2o;1579753 said:


> Nah the funniest part is the squares crying about how wrong it is.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark13;1579993 said:


> There was no tongue weight in the space shuttle commercial, it was on a closed road, and they were going about 2mph. Nothing from that commercial applies to your situation.


Ok you got me.

The real reason why was because it had no brakes/ebrake. Plus there were about 3 or 4 wasps nests (one in the racks, one behind the driver rear door (in the door jam), one in the hole in the cab corner, and one in the junk tires in the bed). Once I got it on the trailer I started getting stung so I threw it in park to stop it, jumped out of the truck and chained it down.

Once I realized I was too far forward I said screw it and just left - was it the right decision? No.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Big Dog D;1579976 said:


> The saddest part is when you and others grow-up and find out that we knew what we are talking about.


Lighten up pops. I'm 34 yrs old and haul daily. I get it. It's called a joke.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

hahahahahaha


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

My cousins f-350 loaded.... on a trailer pulling it with his wives jeep, doing head studs egr delete and a few other things.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

foxriderdrew93;1580798 said:


> My cousins f-350 loaded.... on a trailer pulling it with his wives jeep, doing head studs egr delete and a few other things.


What year Why did you remove the cab


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Cab has to be removed to do EGR, turbo, heads, the usual 6.0 issues. Its a cab-off job.


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

Antlerart06;1580827 said:


> What year Why did you remove the cab


2004,egr delete, arp head studs and some other stuff.. heres the cab lol


----------



## skiworx (Jan 30, 2010)

*Over Loaded*

I have no pix of my truck over loaded... Cant seem to do it..lol.. I am sure I can.. But!!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

skiworx;1580966 said:


> I have no pix of my truck over loaded... Cant seem to do it..lol.. I am sure I can.. But!!!


The Sequoia would tow that. :laughing:


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

2006Sierra1500;1580873 said:


> Cab has to be removed to do EGR, turbo, heads, the usual 6.0 issues. Its a cab-off job.


According to the Ford shop manuals and Diesel Power Magazine you do not have to remove the cab to work on the 6.0. A lot of shops do it and a good shop can get a cab off in 90 minutes, but you can do all the work with the cab in place. It's just easier with it off.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Overloaded where?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I check my self this morning F350 5.4 5 speed 4x4 Dually Flatbed w/F450 springs 9.6Mpv 9ft gas SS Vbox 
Truck Plates 18k
Loaded I was 13,956 yep over the door sticker but under my plates
Empty the Salt and few bags Icemelt I was 9,922
I was shock You couldnt tell the truck had 2 ton in it Still had room to put more Wish was day light and had my camera snap a pic
Next Load I check with a tape and it only drop 5'' levels out It was 13,976 So the trucks holds its weight well


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

dieselboy01;1581428 said:


> According to the Ford shop manuals and Diesel Power Magazine you do not have to remove the cab to work on the 6.0. A lot of shops do it and a good shop can get a cab off in 90 minutes, but you can do all the work with the cab in place. It's just easier with it off.


In 90 mins my Diesel shop would have the heads off with the cab on

I think be a pain with all wires you have to unplug and hoping they come unplug w/out breaking

I know on the older F150 you had remove the cab to pull the motor did that once it was a pain and took longer then 90mins it was like 2hrs


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

what are trailer brakes?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Diesel Dan;1582668 said:


> what are trailer brakes?


I'll take "You need airbags" for $400 Alex.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

white truck with those rims looks fantastic


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Mark13;1582809 said:


> I'll take "You need airbags" for $400 Alex.


That truck is being rotated to the primary farm beater this year, getting the 3500lb capacity hellwigs off the truck we sold.

We are also building a tank truck with a pallet rack on one of the semis so we can cut down on the grossly overloaded 3/4tons. Next year the trucks duramaxes will be for fetching lunch, and fuel filters.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Yeah, that's a good use for a diesel truck!


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

sure is! Thumbs Up


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks worse then it is too because the trailer is on flat ground and the truck is parked on an incline.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

one of my f350s loaded


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

awesome truck


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sweet truck


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Is that ur skid steer in the picks


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

no a freinds


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

What year is ur truck looks pretty nice


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Morrissey snow removal;1586475 said:


> one of my f350s loaded


Bet that thing talks with them stacks
Looks like the truck holds its weight well have you ever check it on some scales


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

White Gardens;1570297 said:


> carrying a loaded gun, in the open, without the proper license to do so.
> 
> .......................


You don't need a licence to carry a gun in the open


----------

